# looking for a leae family oriented



## CRAZYFIZH (Feb 15, 2017)

Looking for a lease that i can hunt with my family with dear and (hogs) all my daughter want to shoot


----------



## mmcw (Feb 21, 2017)

What part of the state are you looking for?


----------



## CRAZYFIZH (Mar 7, 2017)

Depends on what kind of hunting is offered the last lease I had was is dawson


----------



## popcorn501 (Mar 22, 2017)

Three openings in Dooly Co club.


----------



## zigzag3337 (Mar 22, 2017)

We're in Southeast Ga. (Clinch Co.) and have 2 openings. 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=894736


----------

